# 1940's Radio Flyer Wagon Acquisition



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 23, 2013)

Acquired this cool Radio Flyer wagon with optional sideboard surround .
Looks to be late 1940's. A great swap meet carryall.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 1, 2013)

That design is pretty unique! Never saw a wagon with metal sideboards before...usually they're slatted wood. Have to see if I can dig something up on it.

Dave


----------

